# muts anyone?



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

I got a call from a buddy about these "versatile" new breed of dog. I am not saying mixed breeds can't be good gun dogs i just choose not to hunt over them. I did a little bit of digging and found was able to find that mr. wessel basically just bred labs with gsp's until he got the "best traits."

http://www.wesslpointer.com/

Am I being to harsh to think that he is simply marketing glamorized mutts?


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes I think it is a glamorized mutt, but if you go back far enough all breeds are. The GSP for instance was likely bred from the following (info pulled from http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/abc.htm )
While not proven, some think that the German Shorthaired Pointer is a descendant of different types of German hunting, scent hounds, trail and track dogs, such as the Old Spanish Pointer, German Bird Dog, Hounds of St. Hubert (Bloodhound types), and the Foxhound. Later the English Pointer was crossed in to add speed and endurance. The German hunters were after an all-purpose utility dog that not only had a good nose, but could point, track, was an excellent retriever, gun-dog, in both field and water for both feather and fur. They also wanted a dog that was an excellent weekend hunter, but made a good family companion and watchdog. The German Shorthaired Pointer was recognized by the AKC in 1930. The German Shorthaired Pointer contributed in the development of the German Wirehaired Pointer. The German Shorthaired Pointer's talents are show dog, obedience, gun dog, retrieving, tracking trials, field trials, and hunting tests.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I had a Lab/GSP once... Wouldn't point, and hated the water... Worthless.

Mutts is mutts. the end.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a lab/gsp mutt, loves to swim, retrieve, and used to instinctively point (I don't use him as a pointing dog and now he only points once and a while usually at other dogs poop). Best dog I've ever had. 
Mutts are mutts, usually they don't have the problems of inbreeding that "AKC" dogs do. Why is it that in dogs we almost embrace inbreeding but we make sure people don't? Makes no sense.


----------

